# Blackhawk Trial



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, what a great setting for a trial! Wayne Curtis', Jack Unbehaun's, Randy Spangler's and John Parrot's trial grounds are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,14,15,16,19,20,21,22,23

17 total


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Results for the Derby:

1st Smudge/Fred Kampo

2nd Gizmo/Wayne Curtis

3rd Ruby/ Rick Stawski

4th Billy/Tyler Sheppard

RJ Hoot/Kine Torinus

Jams: 19,15,6,5,23


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callbacks to Open 2nd Series:
1,3,7,10,14,17,19,24,30,32,34,35,37,39,40,41,42,46,47,49,50,53,54,55,58,62,63,72,77,78,79,81,83,84,85 

35 Dogs


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

How many points is that for Gizmo now? Terri, Wayne? Congratulations.


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Way to go Kine -- two dogs, two JAMS. Nicely done!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian Cockfield said:


> How many points is that for Gizmo now? Terri, Wayne? Congratulations.


Thanks Brian Gizmo now has 44 derby points


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Whaa Hoo... Go Gizmo!!! 

I think that moves you to 2nd place on the Top derby list....Way to go!!!!!!!!
________
vaporizer instructions


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to Tyler Shepard , Daniel boyd and Billy for getting it done in the derby again this week.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

FoxHollowKennels said:


> Results for the Derby:
> 
> 1st Smudge/Fred Kampo
> 
> ...


YAHOOOO Gizmo!!!!.... From your fan club back east


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Great job Tyler and Billy!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

FoxHollowKennels said:


> Thanks Brian Gizmo now has 44 derby points


Very nice.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Gizmo has come a long way since i worked with him for a few weeks in March.
Nice job Wayne. Keep it going.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mbrookins said:


> Way to go Kine -- two dogs, two JAMS. Nicely done!


way to go, Kine!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

3,7,10,14,17,19,24,30,32,34,35,37,39,40,41,42,46,47,49,50,53,54,55,58,62,63,77,78,79,81,84,85

Total 32


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series

3,5,6,12,21,22,25,27,30,31,32,34,35,37,39,40,43,44,46,47,48,49,51,53,55,70,72,73,76,77,
79,81

total 32


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open to the last series

14,17,19,30,32,34,39,40,41,47,54,58,78,79,84

15 total


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news?

Thanks,

lesa


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

Partial data:
Open:
1-Freeway- John Straka
2-Liza - Dave Smith
RJ Ray - Dave Smith

Qual
1-Player Dave Smith

Sorry thats all I have.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#32 Freeway O/H John Stracka
2nd-#41 Lyza H/ Dave Smith O/ Sandi McCourt
3rd-#54 Windy O/H Ken Neil
4th-#30 Rueben H/ Dave Ward O/Tom Van Handle
RJ #84 Chief O/H Fred Kampo

Sorry don't have the Jams

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#43 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#55 Hatch O/H David Didier
3rd-#5 Chance O/H Bruce Hall
4th-#70 Hurry O/H Jon Stracka

RJ-#77 Regi O/H Ann Heise

Jams- 81,79,37,32

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Way to go Hatch and David on the Second in the Am


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratualtions Brenda. A good weekend for you, Ken and Windy.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> *1st-#43 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Am)*
> 2nd-#55 Hatch O/H David Didier
> ...


Wow..... I guess when i said to kenny at training on thursday to "win or don't come back" he took me seriously!  Congrats! And, for that open 3rd, too!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Open results
> 
> 1st-#32 Freeway O/H John Stracka
> 2nd-#41 Lyza H/ Dave Smith O/ Sandi McCourt
> ...


Open Jams (unofficial):
14, Penny/Rod Pfaff
17, Kicker/Judy Powers
19, Colby/Wayne Curtis
34, Rebel/Randy Spangler
40, Nick/Brick Hejlik
47, Mercy/John Stracka
78, Rae/Dave Smith
79, Regi/Bob Heise


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Qualifying (unofficial):
1st--#38 Player/Dave Smith
2nd--#44 Hailey/Rod Pfaff
3rd--#40 Keno/Ann Heise
4th--#47 Tule/Bruce Hall
RJam--#16 Axl/Ann Heise
Jams:

9--Blue/Dave Davis
13--Chip/Dave Smith
15--Billy/Tyler Sheppard
28--Sprig/Ed Thibodeaux
39--Rip/Tyler Sheppard
43--Lily/Jerry Running

49 dogs entered, I believe 13 scratches. First series was a triple with a long retired, out of order flyer, short go bird, and a land blind. Waterblind was straight forward, on/off a point and stay wet. Watermarks were a triple with left long gun retired except for his tan knees. Middle gun with stickman sat down after throwing iinto tall cattails. So once dog entered water, middle gun was retired. The cattails held the bird well and few dogs found it or winded it. Right station was a flyer.

15 dogs called back to waterblind; 2, 9, 13, 15, 16, 27, 28, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47. 13 to watermarks.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice job in the Qual, Ann! Congrats!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What great weekend for all players and an awesome weekend for Kenny and Brenda! Am 1st, Open 3rd (both with Windy) and two Derby WINs for Windy pups!


----------

